# Methadone Maintenance



## 20Hiker16 (Oct 3, 2008)

I stationed at a detox and rehab, inpatient facility.   How does one code those patients who are on "methadone maintenance".

Thank you.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 3, 2008)

*maintenance*

How about 304.01 Opioid type dependence, continuous use?


----------

